# What time of day does PCD finish?



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi all,

Got my PCD date confirmed for 12/16! :supdude:

I'll be driving back to Dallas, TX. I'll be traveling solo, but need to make it back home, ASAP. What time does PCD finish? 

Assuming PCD finishes by 4pm, I'm thinking of making it all the way to Birmingham, AL before stopping for the night. That should be about 5.5 hours. Anyone done that trip before? That would make the next day's drive a more manageable 11 hours back home.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

Finished my PCD on Wednesday... you're not going to regret taking the option 

I am going to work on a full writeup this weekend hopefully, but the day should end by about 3pm or so Eastern time. It depends a lot on your delivery order (morning group or afternoon group) and if in the morning group how long you spend at the BMW Museum. 

If you're in the morning group and do the factory tour but skip the museum, then you can probably be out of there about 2pm. If you're in the afternoon group you could even be out of there before then if you just want to hit the road with no intro to your car with the specialist. However, I'd recommend sitting with the specialist... it was fun, informative and I really enjoyed that.

I would say that if you can, take some extra time in the area. There are some incredible roads nearby. On the recommendation of Donnie, I took my new 1'er up highway 276 to Waynesville, NC where I had dinner... an awesome drive. Then I drove to Robbinsville, NC for the night and yesterday was able to drive both the Tail of the Dragon (twice!) and the Cherohala Skyway (weather might be a factor by Dec 16th though!) before I headed home to St. Louis. Damned glad I did, too.

Hope this helps you out


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

Congrats on finally getting your car!

Yeah, I will want to see the museum. I went in Munich, but didn't spend nearly the time I wanted in there. I'd actually prefer to spend some time around Spartansburg and Tail of Dragon, too. But, I've got family obligations and can't spare the extra day. Texas is pretty far from SC!


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

If you did ED and are familiar with your car, you can fore go the re-delivery. That will put you though about lunch time. You probably should let them know ahead of time if you don't want the re-delivery.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

The Other Tom said:


> If you did ED and are familiar with your car, you can fore go the re-delivery. That will put you though about lunch time. You probably should let them know ahead of time if you don't want the re-delivery.


You can do the driving portion, and the tour/museum all before lunch? How long is the driving part? And all the driving activities include the X3 course?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

SamS said:


> You can do the driving portion, and the tour/museum all before lunch? How long is the driving part? And all the driving activities include the X3 course?


We got done about 4PM.

If you advise your Advisor you have a hard stop, I'm sure they can work with you.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

Llando88 said:


> We got done about 4PM.
> 
> If you advise your Advisor you have a hard stop, I'm sure they can work with you.


Nah, I don't want to rush anyone. Getting done by 4pm would be OK with me.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

SamS said:


> Nah, I don't want to rush anyone. Getting done by 4pm would be OK with me.


Good luck, I did a thread on our trip in July. It was awesome!


----------



## PyratOne (Jul 12, 2010)

SamS said:


> Nah, I don't want to rush anyone. Getting done by 4pm would be OK with me.


SamS,

I would guess you'll be done before 4pm. For ED-redelivery , they actually state that you WONT get a full overview of your car. I guess because you had a full overview already in germany, you dont need another. :dunno:

I suspect, but cant prove, they structure the day to have ED-redelivery folks get thier cars after lunch. As you prolly know, 1/2 the group get cars delivered before lunch.

I had ED-redelivery two weeks ago, got my car 'redelivered' just after lunch and was on the road by 1:30 or so. No overview, but I suspect I could ask Q's if I wanted to.

Im sure your welcome to spend more time in the gift shop, or head back over to the museum (you'll get a quick walk-through on your tour). But, you COULD be on the road by 2pm I suspect.

have a blast!

EDIT: because you asked and im not sure you got your exact answer, here are the very rough timeline of our day. Note that our group* did factory tour and offroad BEFORE lunch. Then both groups meet for lunch, switch. If you are ED-redelivery, it doesnt make sense to stand around for 2 hours. Hence, I suspect ED-redelivery folks get thier car after lunch

6:00-7:45 hotel breakfast
7:45 hotel shuttle
8:00-8:15 Arrive, welcome, drop bags, to the classroom
8:00-8:30 classroom
8:30-10:00 car driving exercises (braking, short track, traction control exercise, hotlap)
*10:00-11:00 Jump in a x5 or x3, drive ½ mile to factory for tour, which includes a 'walk-through' of the museum. Not enough time to really look. 
*11:00-12:00 Off road exercises
12:00-1:00 lunch
1:00-1:30 browse gift shop/redeliver car 
1:30-2:00 last minute Q's, load car, on your way.

then you could go back to museum, hang around, or hit the road.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

^^^ Fantastic! Thanks for the breakdown.

As you all can imagine, I am really looking forward to re-delivery


----------



## Kappie (Jul 1, 2011)

Idid all activities in the morning, had lunch and the keys to the car by 1:30. Since I did ED I didn't get the overview, but Willy helped me setting up the Sirius Radia and BMW Assist. Both are easy, but it helps to have someone knowledgable of the process. Had to spend some extra time with Sirius, but Willy helped out quie a bit here. I was on the road by 2. I did skip the museum tour, but did everything else.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

PyratOne said:


> 6:00-7:45 hotel breakfast
> 7:45 hotel shuttle
> 8:00-8:15 Arrive, welcome, drop bags, to the classroom
> 8:00-8:30 classroom
> ...


That's pretty much how my PCD went following ED, except right after lunch we all spent about 1/2 hour doing hotlaps in the M5 as a passenger only. It was cool.


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

SamS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got my PCD date confirmed for 12/16! :supdude:
> 
> ...


You will appreciate being able to leave around 1:30 so as to get ahead of Atlanta rush hour traffic which begins about 4 - 4:30.

I've driven Atlanta Dallas many times and it is all of I-20 you will ever want to see!

Probably can get past B'ham to Meridian, MS for a better half way stop.

Radar detector is a must as some pretty open stretches of I-20 across MS and LA will be tempting


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

laser said:


> You will appreciate being able to leave around 1:30 so as to get ahead of Atlanta rush hour traffic which begins about 4 - 4:30.


Ah, I didn't think of that! Damn.



laser said:


> I've driven Atlanta Dallas many times and it is all of I-20 you will ever want to see!
> 
> Probably can get past B'ham to Meridian, MS for a better half way stop.


Meridian would be about 8 hours away from Spartanburg. Seems rather far considering the late start I'll be getting, no?



laser said:


> Radar detector is a must as some pretty open stretches of I-20 across MS and LA will be tempting


Yeah, don't have one.... I'll just try and be careful.

Unrelated: When/how does my BMW Assist get activated?


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

During the re-delivery process at the PDC they will call BMW Assist from the car and verify that it is set up.

Enjoy your delivery and trip home .... it's a great experience!


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

laser said:


> During the re-delivery process at the PDC they will call BMW Assist from the car and verify that it is set up.
> 
> Enjoy your delivery and trip home .... it's a great experience!


Thanks!

I actually just got the email with the BMW Assist password... I think I'm all set?


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I was finished by 2pm. We started at about 8:30a. The only things after lunch were fun rides with an instructor around the track and the delivery. Delivery can go really fast if you want it to.

I haven't driven from the Performance Center to Birmingham but I've driven from Atlanta on I-85 towards the Performance Center and I've driven from Atlanta to Birmingham. There might be a better way but this is all interstate and pretty easy (if boring) driving. There is a mess in Alabama almost as you cross the border. The speed limit drops to 55mph and continues that way almost to Birmingham. I don't know how far it continues after Birmingham, that's where I stop.


----------



## Kappie (Jul 1, 2011)

SamS said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I actually just got the email with the BMW Assist password... I think I'm all set?


They ask a series of questions to set up your account, so make sure you know your emergency contact, their number, etc. Want a 2nd person on the account? Have their name and number ready. I think they also ask you to make a password for your account, but I might be confusing that with Sirius Radio, as I did them one after another.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks JimD1 and Kappie!


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

Just as another thought; if you want to avoid the mind-numbing boredom of the US Interstate system, you could hook South from I-85 through Athens, GA then down to Forsyth... gets you on some main roads but not on Interstates. Then maybe push to Montgomery instead of Birmingham. It'd be about 6 and a half hours give or take from the PC, so a smidge longer than the direct route to Birmingham... but you'd avoid Atlanta completely and thus the traffic. You'd also get to drive some much nicer roads (in my opinion) than the Interstates. Besides, to be honest Interstate driving isn't really all that good for break-in; you need to vary the RPMs as much as you can to break it in properly.

To get the route I'm talking about, check this;

Google Maps Link

Basically just PC -> Forsyth, AL -> Montgomery, AL -> Dallas, TX

Hope that helps... it would be the option I'd choose


----------



## flexstar (Sep 16, 2005)

I'de suggest staying in Oxford, AL which is east of B'ham....you'll be more comfortable there. Lots of good motels there.


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

thumper_330 said:


> Just as another thought; if you want to avoid the mind-numbing boredom of the US Interstate system, you could hook South from I-85 through Athens, GA then down to Forsyth... gets you on some main roads but not on Interstates. Then maybe push to Montgomery instead of Birmingham. It'd be about 6 and a half hours give or take from the PC, so a smidge longer than the direct route to Birmingham... but you'd avoid Atlanta completely and thus the traffic. You'd also get to drive some much nicer roads (in my opinion) than the Interstates. Besides, to be honest Interstate driving isn't really all that good for break-in; you need to vary the RPMs as much as you can to break it in properly.
> 
> To get the route I'm talking about, check this;
> 
> ...


Dude, send me a link to the drugs you are on ........ that route would be great if you were writing a novel about the deep South!


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

thumper_330 said:


> Just as another thought; if you want to avoid the mind-numbing boredom of the US Interstate system, you could hook South from I-85 through Athens, GA then down to Forsyth... gets you on some main roads but not on Interstates. Then maybe push to Montgomery instead of Birmingham. It'd be about 6 and a half hours give or take from the PC, so a smidge longer than the direct route to Birmingham... but you'd avoid Atlanta completely and thus the traffic. You'd also get to drive some much nicer roads (in my opinion) than the Interstates. Besides, to be honest Interstate driving isn't really all that good for break-in; you need to vary the RPMs as much as you can to break it in properly.
> 
> To get the route I'm talking about, check this;
> 
> ...


Very interesting! Yeah, freeways bore me, staying in Montgomery and bypassing Atlanta sounds very smart. Not to mention, Athens is the home of R.E.M., and I'd love to see it!



flexstar said:


> I'de suggest staying in Oxford, AL which is east of B'ham....you'll be more comfortable there. Lots of good motels there.


Looks like I'll pass on that route, in favor of going further south. I do appreciate your suggestion though!



laser said:


> Dude, send me a link to the drugs you are on ........ that route would be great if you were writing a novel about the deep South!


Not sure if you're serious... seems like a smart route to me. I'm gonna pull the trigger on a Priceline hotel in Montgomery unless someone talks me out of it soon!


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I stayed at the Oxford, Al Hampton Inn last week. Very close to I-20 and pretty well run. Oxford has a lot of military families, however. Thin walls let me hear one side of a discussion between a father and an estranged or ex-wife. Sad. For a place where you can get to your hotel, get something to eat, and get to bed quick, Oxford is fine.

Jim


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

JimD1 said:


> I stayed at the Oxford, Al Hampton Inn last week. Very close to I-20 and pretty well run. Oxford has a lot of military families, however. Thin walls let me hear one side of a discussion between a father and an estranged or ex-wife. Sad. For a place where you can get to your hotel, get something to eat, and get to bed quick, Oxford is fine.
> 
> Jim


Interesting!

Well, I found a place in Montgomery for half-price via Priceline. We'll see how that work out. I leave on Thursday.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

SamS said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Well, I found a place in Montgomery for half-price via Priceline. We'll see how that work out. I leave on Thursday.


Dude... you are going to have a BLAST. I am a little envious... almost two weeks and I'm already jonesing to do another PCD... 

Seriously, have fun and update us when you get a chance.


----------

